# Random dude dressed as National Guard in LA



## Hudson (Jun 2, 2020)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...-on-assault-weapon-charges-in-downtown-la.amp

Wherever everyone is , be safe. There's is alot of crazy stuff going on.


----------



## r3yn (Jun 6, 2020)

Poor, misguided guy. I bet he's willing to fight for any cause -- just looking for acceptance.

Give him a molotov and point at a Starbucks.


----------

